# Crushed red pepper flakes.



## capsaicin (Aug 21, 2015)

Experimenting with my MES. Figured out I could dehydrate peppers on it. Added a little smoke for the first couple of hours. 













image.jpg



__ capsaicin
__ Aug 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ capsaicin
__ Aug 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ capsaicin
__ Aug 21, 2015


----------



## siege (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks great ! Total time, and what temperature ?


----------



## capsaicin (Aug 22, 2015)

I ran the MES at 185, lowest temp I could get smoke, for 9 hours. I think the peppers were done before that but this was my first time attempting this.


----------

